# Burn IPO obedience foundation, 6 months



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've shared some updates of my keeper boy as he's grown, and realized that I hadn't shared my most recent video of his obedience. I'm really happy with how he's coming along, especially with me trying a few new things with the obedience foundation I've normally done. The fun part will be to see if any of it sticks!


http://youtu.be/amDL2nKGHbs


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo and well done!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

He looks good. Nice work.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

I love seeing videos like this, thanks for posting!


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Oooo... he's super handsome! Very nice!


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow, looks like you've done an awesome job with him! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I'm definitely proud. He's a super sweet, very cool puppy.


----------

